

DeployMint: A Git based Staging and Deployment System for WordPress - d2
http://markmaunder.com/2011/08/19/deploymint-a-staging-and-deployment-system-for-wordpress/

======
dotBen
This is an exciting plugin but in terms of execution, I'd have preferred it
based on 3 separate instances rather than MU.

With MU it is difficult to keep different versions of plugins, something which
you might want to do during development, staging and production. But
ultimately you might want to have the development version on a local machine
and the staging on a different server.

(I'm also not a fan of MU unless you are truly building a 'network' of blogs,
but that's just a personal preference)

Seeing as author mmaunder is reading these comments, I'm curious to hear
whether he'd be interested in having this plugin developed to support multiple
discrete instances, perhaps with community development? I might fork and do a
pull request if he is.

------
zippykid
this looks very promising, how does this differ from the one click staging
plugin by WPEngine?

~~~
mmaunder
That's a hosting providers proprietary method of giving you a sandbox. Not a
plugin or version control.

